# Spots?



## 1everett1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Haven't seen anything about whether the spots are biting in SC, have there been any good runs?


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

I caught 3 last week surf fishing....hardly a run. 
I walked the pier at Garden City not much catching then. One guy caught a 25" drum on the end.
Maybe they'll show up if and when the weather cools some...about December, lol just kidding.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Caught a few eating sized ones two weeks ago from the surf in MB, caught a few more this past weekend from the same spot, but they were all pretty small, and got turned into bait. Been seeing a little bit of everything in the surf, and the temps have stayed warm, so I personally don't think they are on the move yet. The best run I've ever seen personally was several years ago about a week before Thanksgiving on Long Beach pier in NC. Every person of the pier left worn out that day, most just quit fishing because they had nowhere else to put them. So it's definitely not too late in the season just yet, and with the warm temperatures and hurricane it's hard to predict when they'll get going.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

just left myrtle beach 22ed st 1/4 mile from the Ferris wheel. Dead low tide walked out to knee deep probably 50 yrds from beach and threw 2oz bottom rig on a 9ft rod and nailed the spot on fish bite blood worms. One was hung in the line and got 3 one time. Small but eatable if I wanted to. Totally shocked at the hook ups at low tide. I had snapped my stingsilvers throwing for blues that were around and did the spot rig as a last resort. Saw twice spanish leaping about 75 yds out one was huge, between 18-24 inches and leaped high, such a pretty site but to far for me to reach. Anyway, great time in myrtle beach. Saw the new xmas show at the palace for you locals, it was almost 3 hr long and fantastic.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Good to know. We've been fishing the trough at low tide with the small rods and getting swarmed by Pinfish. We have been wading out to drop the big bait behind the breakers but haven't dropped the smaller stuff out deep. Guess I'll be getting wet a little more next time if the Pins are still around.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

pmcdaniel said:


> Good to know. We've been fishing the trough at low tide with the small rods and getting swarmed by Pinfish. We have been wading out to drop the big bait behind the breakers but haven't dropped the smaller stuff out deep. Guess I'll be getting wet a little more next time if the Pins are still around.


I didnt even get wet, just walked out to where waves breaking at my knees and let the 9 foot with 2 oz bottom rig heave it out there. Used bloodworm fishbites. Have fun.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

beachcaster said:


> I didnt even get wet, just walked out to where waves breaking at my knees and let the 9 foot with 2 oz bottom rig heave it out there. Used bloodworm fishbites. Have fun.


Yep...rare back and let the big dog eat. Make sure you're using a shock leader or somebody's gona' be wearing a sinker


----------

